# Super Flaky Goats (getting worse) Minerals or Mites? (Pics)



## MissMouthy (May 13, 2012)

Buddy and Grace are 6 month dwarf/pygmies. Over a month ago they had Lice when I got them. I used Python dust then We saw the vet n Dectomax injectable and the Lice were gone.

Last week they were getting a little itchy again and I dusted with python again just in case. Vet gave them another shot of Dectomax n said if its mites, that should take care of it. (at the same appointment that Buddy got surgically castrated last week.) Now it is one week later and their skin/coat is just getting worse. More flakes, bigger flakes. Their skin seems SOOO dry. They are both shedding. No sign of bugs. Fecals are clear. Buddy is worse then her and he always had longer hair. His hair is now really thinning and seems shorter than ever. Ear hair is thin. They itch, but not as much as when they had lice. Grace is getting more n more brown on the black side..

They get Manna Pro Goat minerals (i see them snack here n there), Timothy/Alfalfa mix, and southern states goat grain about 1/4 cup in the am. Free roaming browse of oaks, maples, rasberries, chicweed, dandelions, grass.. etc.

So what do I do now? Since they had 2 shots of dectomax can I assume it is NOT mites? Or Is Copper something I should supplement in New Jersey? I just ordered some Selium/Vit E gell & Derma spray from Jeffers.. Any ideas would be great  thanks


upload images

image hosting

free image hosting


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Super Flaky Goats (getting worse) Minerals or Mites? (Pi*

could just be them shedding out their winter coat. Its that time of year. Plus all the dusting you did can cause dry skin.

A shave down could help

where in NJ are you? Im from Atco currently living in Vineland.


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Super Flaky Goats (getting worse) Minerals or Mites? (Pi*

We had the same type of problem with a buckling we had flown from back east (we are in California). The vet did a bunch of tests including skin scrapings, blood work, fungal cultures, ... but couldn't find anything conclusive. At the same time the breeder we purchased him from said she thought it was a zinc deficiency. I bought some zinc tablets (any place that sells vitamins carries them) and I began crushing one up and giving it with a tablespoon of corn oil and a tiny bit of grain every other day. Within two weeks our buck's skin was completely cleared up. So I assume the breeder was right or it was just a coincidence. :shrug:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Super Flaky Goats (getting worse) Minerals or Mites? (Pi*

Dectomax doesn't work on mites. Years ago had a problem with my alpacas and found that out. I was so mad because my mite problem had gotten so bad with using Dectomax that I threw out a brand new bottle. You need Ivomec. Ivomec works on mites but you need to inject it.


----------



## MissMouthy (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Super Flaky Goats (getting worse) Minerals or Mites? (Pi*

Stacey - My sister lives right next to Atco! But Ive never been to Vineland  I live right by great adventure. Also, I dont know the first thing about shaving a goat lol I might stick to brushing them everyday for now a..

Karen - This is what I was worrying about. How long did you wait after the dectomax until you figured out the still had mites?

Has anyone else tried to use Dectomax for mites??


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Super Flaky Goats (getting worse) Minerals or Mites? (Pi*

who is your vet? Dr Bergmann is the best so if you need a competent goat savvy vet I have his number - PM or email me for it. he is a traveling vet and very reasonable.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Super Flaky Goats (getting worse) Minerals or Mites? (Pi*

Unfortunately, it was a few months. I kept giving them injections of Dectomax for at least 3 times which was every 6 weeks apart (every 6 weeks was the recommended timeframe in alpacas and what was suppose to make Dectomax nicer to use instead of every 4 weeks with Ivomec).


----------



## MissMouthy (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Super Flaky Goats (getting worse) Minerals or Mites? (Pi*

Thank you for the help. Well see. My vet is Dr. Edson and hes great with ruminants. I just didn't want to bother him over the holiday weekend so ill give him a call Tues to see what he thinks. I've heard Dr. Bergmann is good too.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Super Flaky Goats (getting worse) Minerals or Mites? (Pi*

It looks like it is sticking to the hair shafts. I think it is bigger type of lice & not mites. You are doing a lot to treat this & will eventually win.. We use permetherin 1% diluted and wash their whole bodies with this if we have a mite or a lice issue. Then we give a second treatment within 14 days. This usually clears them right up. Any less than 1% may not kill mites but should kill lice at even less than 1% but we mix 1% if there are any mites. Looks like lice when it sticks to the hair.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

*Re: Super Flaky Goats (getting worse) Minerals or Mites? (Pi*

I have to agree with Merry...it looks like nits on the hair shafts. I would shave them also, just not so short that they sunburn.


----------



## Shazzles (Apr 28, 2012)

*Re: Super Flaky Goats (getting worse) Minerals or Mites? (Pi*

Looks like lice to me. We used this and got all ours in one go
http://www.thefarmstore.com.au/home-far ... control-1l
just not sure if you can get it over there


----------



## bheila (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Super Flaky Goats (getting worse) Minerals or Mites? (Pi*

Looks like lice to me. What kind of minerals are they getting?


----------



## MissMouthy (May 13, 2012)

*Re: Super Flaky Goats (getting worse) Minerals or Mites? (Pi*

I think the pic might be decieving but I'm no expert of course. I don't have a microscope but I have analyzed these flakes so many tines. Picking them out checking my brush. They are definitely flakes of skin and I can't see any bugs. Even my vet looked n said it looked like skin so he did the second shot of dectomax in case it was mites.. they are not very itchy anymore. Just here n there but seems normal. Still very very flaky. And shedding like crazy.

I give then mannapro loose goat minerals. Buddy licks his copper salt block. And the get a little squirt of goat probios once a day. I just started giving a little handful of boss about 9 days ago... I'm hesitant to shave then because I have no experience in this. And have minimal help..


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Super Flaky Goats (getting worse) Minerals or Mites? (Pi*

If their skin is dry ...you can try to dab mineral oil on it....
or feed Black Oil Sunflower Seeds daily....

Have Loose salts and minerals.....

Give Vit E tabs...squeeze it in the mouth...

feed flax seed or oil


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

*Re: Super Flaky Goats (getting worse) Minerals or Mites? (Pi*

Well if your vet saw no bugs.. then it is probably skin flakes. Sometimes a magnifying glass can show them well. The eggs can look like skin from what I have read. Keep brushing them and that also might help.


----------



## MissMouthy (May 13, 2012)

I just realized now, that I never updated on this topic. In case anyone can use this info in the future.. it was just dry skin! I started giving black oil sunflower seeds everyday and it cleared up in a week or two. A combo of the prior lice, heavy dustings and shedding season just made them soooo dry n itchy. Live n learn!


----------



## In_Clover (Feb 28, 2013)

I'm glad you updated it because I've had goats with skin like that, and did think it was lice. I've got a question pertaining to this- how do you all know when it's mites instead of lice? And btw I just treated a buck yesterday for lice and am now having to treat the whole herd as they share a fence line, and it's breeding season . Seems a little early for these evil invaders.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

In clover..I too have had to treat my nigie bucks for lice..I am determined to stay ahead of it!...on how you know if it mites...mits cause more then dry skin..you will see bald thick crusty patches..often.raw... sometimes itchy...I see on some where the hair looks like it was clipped...short stiff. Also hair on head can look singed from rubbing..sometimes bald nose bridge. So lots of different degrees ...not necessarily all at once


----------



## elijah5891 (May 21, 2018)

MissMouthy said:


> I just realized now, that I never updated on this topic. In case anyone can use this info in the future.. it was just dry skin! I started giving black oil sunflower seeds everyday and it cleared up in a week or two. A combo of the prior lice, heavy dustings and shedding season just made them soooo dry n itchy. Live n learn!


How much sunflower seeds are you giving per goat? We feed ours sunflower seeds and still have flakey skin (no lice 100%).


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Each goat should only get a very small handful.


----------

